# Mud Bogging location's???



## Outdooralm (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys I am over in Monticello do any of you guys know of any mud bogging locations over here?
Do you know of any in Georgia?


----------



## Wastedmoney (Mar 16, 2010)

Are you looking for truck mud boggin or atv mudboggin?


----------



## bowfish71 (Mar 16, 2010)

There is a track in Milledgeville.  I heard they may be running Sat. night.  But I dont know yet.  Let me see if I can find the website.


----------



## bowfish71 (Mar 16, 2010)

I found the link.

http://www.southcreek.us/


----------



## Wastedmoney (Mar 16, 2010)

Southcreek in Milledgeville is running this weekend and Thrillhill mud bog is running this weekend in Thomaston. Southcreek is a open pit mud bog and Thrillhill is more of a racing mud bog that pays back several places. There web site is    www.thrillhillmudboggin.com


----------



## sticky (Mar 16, 2010)

You got thrill hill mud boggin in thomaston..i live in thomaston it's a pretty good mud bog..it's every 3rd saturday of the month gates open at 2p.mThen you got elko mud boggin below perry..It's first saturday of every month.it's very good..it starts at around 7p.m


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 16, 2010)

Wastedmoney said:


> Are you looking for truck mud boggin or atv mudboggin?


Truck bogging 
I want some hey "lets go have some fun behind the mall tonight" places


----------



## Wastedmoney (Mar 17, 2010)

It would be cheaper to go to one of these mud bogs, you might just get locked up for criminal trespassing. trust me ,I know


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 17, 2010)

Wastedmoney said:


> It would be cheaper to go to one of these mud bogs, you might just get locked up for criminal trespassing. trust me ,I know




Where did that happen


----------



## Wastedmoney (Mar 17, 2010)

In Fayetteville close to the Home Depot on the power line. Been there several times before,and seen all kinds of trucks  and atvs playing in the mud and no one said anything to us about being out there. Then one day as we came off the power line there sat the Fayette county sheriff dept and the city police and informed us that we were under arrest for criminal trespass. Lucky for us we were all covered in mud and they didn't want to put us in their cars. When it was all said and done they told us to leave and never come back,havn't been back since. That ended my riding on power lines and on timber land and dirt roads , so now I just race in the mud boggs and win a little money from time to time, so much better and easier. Dont have to worry about the police


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 17, 2010)

Wastedmoney said:


> In Fayetteville close to the Home Depot on the power line. Been there several times before,and seen all kinds of trucks  and atvs playing in the mud and no one said anything to us about being out there. Then one day as we came off the power line there sat the Fayette county sheriff dept and the city police and informed us that we were under arrest for criminal trespass. Lucky for us we were all covered in mud and they didn't want to put us in their cars. When it was all said and done they told us to leave and never come back,havn't been back since. That ended my riding on power lines and on timber land and dirt roads , so now I just race in the mud boggs and win a little money from time to time, so much better and easier. Dont have to worry about the police



Well are you suggesting we should keep our clothes dirty


----------



## Wastedmoney (Mar 18, 2010)

Well it worked for me. You should try racing in a mud bog,once you start ya can't stop


----------



## Outdooralm (Mar 18, 2010)

Wastedmoney said:


> Well it worked for me. You should try racing in a mud bog,once you start ya can't stop


Ahhh I'd make a fool out of myself using a 4X4 Ford Ranger


----------



## Wastedmoney (Mar 19, 2010)

don't fool yourself. we race consistency class . All you do is make 2 runs down the track, whoever has the least difference between their 2 runs , wins   you can race anything you want, it doesen't matter as long as you make 2 complete passes. you should try it you just might like it


----------

